# Big ol lathe



## Mike1950 (Aug 10, 2013)

Here is a challenge for Greg to get in basement. This thing has to weigh a ton. Huge motor. 

[attachment=29126]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 10, 2013)

Now that's just cool,  I wonder what the brand is. :dunno: I bet that thing wont dance across the floor with an out of balance blank.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 10, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Now that's just cool,  I wonder what the brand is. :dunno: I bet that thing wont dance across the floor with an out of balance blank.



The motor has to be very heavy- 500 lbs? the rest of it is huge. I think it is an oliver. I talked to the guy a month ago. He has a 36" bandsaw- I am afraid to go look at it- I might buy it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 10, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > Now that's just cool,  I wonder what the brand is. :dunno: I bet that thing wont dance across the floor with an out of balance blank.
> ...


I was kinda guessing it was an oliver. Aw go and look at the bandsaw  Then hire a guy to move it.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 10, 2013)

i want it mike ---then i wont have to mill any logs ill turn them all


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 10, 2013)

Mike, Is that a 3 phase motor? If it is you can put a frequency drive on it and control the speed. It looks like an old U frame motor, that would explain why it is so big and heavy.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 10, 2013)

robert flynt said:


> Mike, Is that a 3 phase motor? If it is you can put a frequency drive on it and control the speed. It looks like an old U frame motor, that would explain why it is so big and heavy.



It is 3 phase. You sure could get a big vase going on it. Looks like 2' diameter and 8'+


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 10, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > woodtickgreg said:
> ...



what the hell am I going to do with it. It is tempting though. Fire that baby up and I could???????????????????


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 10, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > Mike1950 said:
> ...



Just sit back and watch it run! I sometimes do that with my old machines and just marvel at them, the sound, the smell, the feel, nothing like old iron. One day I will have an old crescent or oliver band saw, I lust for a oliver 16" jointer. Maybe someday if I ever get a free standing shop before I die.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 11, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > Mike1950 said:
> ...



make a dump truck load of cat litter --remember the dark side mike  :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 11, 2013)

No dark side for me- I can resist the lathe- the giant bandsaw is what tempts me. You are right though those crazy spinners could go to town makin chips with that sucker. Once you got that motor turning just the mass of the motor would be a lot of power.


----------

